# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [SOLVED] How to install .sh file on ubuntu 11.04

## swaroopjain

hi,
  i have to  install netbean in my ubuntu 11.04.I have the file "netbeans-7.0-ml-javaee-linux.sh".help me to install that.thanks in advance

----------


## srisharan

sudo ./netbeans-7.0-ml-javaee-linux.sh in terminal

----------


## raja.genupula

first do this 


```
chmod +x filename.sh
```

then do this 


```
./filename.sh
```

assume that your netbeans in your home folder

----------


## swaroopjain

hi,
 Me just copied the .sh file to my home folder then type the above cmnd but me got the eror that  no such file or directory

----------


## raja.genupula

could you tell me , how you have typed the command

----------


## swaroopjain

hi,
sory raja that was my reply to shrisaran!ur reply worked.me just have installed the netbean.Thanx a lot buddy.Thank u MahaRaja  :Very Happy:

----------


## raja.genupula

you're welcome . 

so please marked this thread as solved . by clicking at thread tools , you can find that option .

----------


## hawkeye314

> first do this 
> 
> 
> ```
> chmod +x filename.sh
> ```
> 
> then do this 
> 
> ...


I'm using the ubuntu 12.04 LTS and this command isn't recognized,
removing the . before the .sh file path (right after the "sudo") results in the installation,
is it the same for the 11.04 as well ?

----------


## SPeedYdr

> first do this 
> 
> 
> ```
> chmod +x filename.sh
> ```
> 
> then do this 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input. I just register to the forum to say thanks because I am completely new to ubuntu and thanks to you I was able to install my cisco vpn client.

----------

